
Site built on pure JavaScript (React) shows why it's a bad idea - neya
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WRll6h8NQc8J:https://react.rocks/example/react-chrome-redux+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk
======
stephenr
I find it both sad and funny that the apparent reaction to "web developers
aren't real developers" idea was for (particularly front end) web developers
to create ever more complex tool chains and runtime environments, that
_always_ end up being more fragile and pedantic than whatever they replaced.

~~~
neya
I echo the same sentiment. Call me old school, but I'm always a true believe
of putting content first and accessorizing everything else.

~~~
stephenr
Exactly. This stuff is progressive enhancement/graceful degradation 101.

